# Fancy a Cooper T?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Enhancing the company's sustainability credentials, MINI's scientists, engineers and product designers have unveiled the new MINI Cooper T - the world's first vehicle to be powered by a tea-leaf biofuel composite.

This revolutionary new model, which is available in a variety of colours including 'Chamomile Yellow', 'Red Bush' and 'Earl Grey', is expected to cause a real stir in the motor industry when it's served up later this month.

Capable of covering up to 40 miles on a single cup, Cooper T certainly isn't what you'd call thirsty. It boasts all the standard features you would expect, such as VVT, ABS and DSC, but also benefits from DAT or Dunk Avoidance Technology. This ingenious filtration system stops peckish owners and opportunistic passersby from inserting biscuits into the MINI T's fuel tank in order to moisten their snacks.

Head of Cooper T engineering, Dr. Ivana Kuppa, said, "This particular project has been brewing for years. Our extensive research has shown that the nation's favourite drink is also an ideal biofuel. We already know good things come in small packages, but with Cooper T customers benefitting from up to 40 miles per cup, we are delighted to have the opportunity to bring this car to market."

MINI customers in the Gloucestershire area can get a first taste of the Cooper T at MINI Cotswold Gloucester on 1 April, where the vehicle will be displayed.

For further information about the MINI Cooper T, visit MINI UK's Facebook page at facebook.com/MINIUK.


----------

